# Piping with cream cheese icing



## chrissi_e (Feb 27, 2008)

Does anybody know if you can pipe regular star tips with cream cheese icing instead of buttercream icing? (I would normally just experiment with it, but I am very short on time these days )


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Sure- why not?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

sure. 

a cream cheese icing with butter and powder sugar? 
a cream cheese icing with butter cream?

both should work if paddled properly.


----------



## rrcos (Apr 2, 2007)

M Brown.. Great cakes on your Myspace site.. Thanks for sharing..


----------

